# Windows Firewall - Gruppenrichtlinie



## michaelwengert (4. März 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe hier ein Problem beim De-/Aktivieren der Windows Firewall über die Gruppenrichtlinie. (Ist eine Windows Server 2003 Domänenumgebung.)

Ich habe die Richtlinie bereits erstellt (deaktivieren der Firewall im Domänenprofil, aktivieren im Standardprofil). Das funktioniert auch soweit ganz gut.
Manchmal schaltet sich die Firewall aber auch an wenn die Rechner an der Domäne hängen.

Habe schon herausgefunden, das es bei Rechnern passiert die vom DHCP eine neue IP zugewiesen bekommen haben. Erst wenn ich an den Rechnern dann mit "gpupdate /force" die Richtlinie neu anfordere erkennt der Rechner wieder das er im Domänennetz ist und deaktiviert die Firewall wieder.

Es scheint so als bezieht sich das Domänen und Standardprofil nur auf die IP-Adresse und nicht darauf ob es im selben Netz ist.

Weis jemand wie ich das hinbekommen das wenn der Rechner ne 10.38.1.x Adresse hat im Domänenprofil ist und bei allen anderen im Standardprofil?

Danke

Michael


----------

